# itunes ne reconnait plus mon ipod 4go



## klubbin (1 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous,
grand est mon desaroi car depuis peu mon itunes ne detecte plus mon ipod. Alors que windows le voit correctement.
J'ai lu de nombreux sujet concernant ce probleme mais aucun ne m'a aider par ex: passage de l'ipod en mode disk, desinstallation/reinstallation itunes.
A l'aide de l'outil de diagnostique itunes il semblerait que ipodservice.exe et ituneshleper ne fonctionne pas et ne soit pas démarrer.
Aucune trace de ces services dans la liste des services....
Je n'arrive pa a comprendre pourquoi rien ne fonctionne est ce que quelqun'un de caler pourrais m'aider?
je vous remercie du temps que vous m'accorderez

il s'agit d'un ipod 2eme generation


----------



## yohanne (3 Décembre 2008)

Esaie sur un autre ordinateur pour voir ce que ça donne!


----------



## xxtiteisaxx (12 Août 2010)

Si Ton itunes ne détecte pas ton ipod voici ce que tu dois faire.. prend ton ipod et pese sur MENU et sur le rond dans le MILIEU en MEME TEMPS..Ensuite rebranche ton ipod et voilà !


----------

